# Pole barn



## sophiemae (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, we finally found a really nice piece of property in FL.  It has a pole barn on the property.  What can I do with a pole barn ?  It has no sides to keep predators out and certainly not suitable for chickens.  It seems a waste to have a nice sturdy barn with no sides or door ?  Can anyone help me with cheap ideas so I can put my goats in a safe place at night and maybe a couple of ducks.  Right now it is just a roof with no sides ...How strange.  I don't think I have ever seen this in KY.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2015)

Was probably used for hay storage by previous owner. There is nothing at all difficult or expensive to adding sides or door to a pole barn.
But, is this a true pole barn--or just a shed?


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 15, 2015)

It is a true pole barn.  It states that in the description of the property.  I was raised in the country and know it is not a shed LOL I will try to send a pic if I can figure it outl


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 15, 2015)

I am about to bite a ten penny nail in half.....OMG Computers suck !!!!!!!!!!!   I hope you get this greybeard.......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 15, 2015)

If you can't afford to add solid sides right now you might consider using cattle panels to enclose the sides and make it varmint proof.   The smaller the grid of the panel, the smaller the critter you can keep out.


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 15, 2015)

Brilliant, then run a hot wire close to the bottom ?  Are we on to something ?  Thanks


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 15, 2015)

while cattle panels will work in the short run they don't keep the rain out.  i vote to put solid sides on three sides of it and let the goats run in and out.  use the cattle panels to make a pen


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 15, 2015)

Now my husband and I are going back and forth wondering how much it will cost to get solid sides and make it a really nice barn?  Any ballpark figures out there ?  Is there a building forum on here ?  Could go to chicken coops


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 15, 2015)

if you put some solid sides on it, you could make some of it into a chicken coop and also have goats


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 15, 2015)

I vote for 4 x 8 foot T111 siding panels cut in 1/2 to form 4 foot side walls (or run horizontally vice vertically... sideways stripes anyone?) on the sides and back, ($41.97 per panel at lowes for untreated) then some 2 x 4 welded wire fencing above that. Plenty of ventilation as well as light, and it doesn't get THAT cold in FL so the goats and chooks would be just fine and out of the weather.. unless you have one of those sideways blowing T-storms pass through, but even then, it should dry out fast (remembering all that sand...). Across the front could be just plain old no climb fence with a gate to let the critters in and out.

Whatever you do, you gotta admit, it's at least a good start... and from the appearance of the light, there's power out to it already as well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2015)

sophiemae said:


> Well, we finally found a really nice piece of property in FL.  It has a pole barn on the property.  What can I do with a pole barn ?  It has no sides to keep predators out and certainly not suitable for chickens.  It seems a waste to have a nice sturdy barn with no sides or door ?  Can anyone help me with cheap ideas so I can put my goats in a safe place at night and maybe a couple of ducks.  Right now it is just a roof with no sides ...How strange.  I don't think I have ever seen this in KY.


Looks like the building was used for a tractor and/or tractor equipment. That is probably the reason why no walls


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 15, 2015)

What would that cost ?  Cyotes (spelling) couldn't get to the goats then right ?  Do they climb if they want something bad enough ?  I will put motion sensor lights there too.Thank you so much


----------



## greybeard (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with one of  the previous posts--it was probably used as an equipment shed by a former owner, with obvious intentions of closing it in at some point, since we can see the horizontal nailer boards or perlings on the sides. 

Looks, from the pic, that it may be on the downside of a slope--never a good thing, as it might have the propensity to stay damp--mine did too until I brought in enough fill material to make sure no rainwater flowed thru it and the runoff from the roof migrated well away from the structure. 
You will want to keep tree limbs cut well back--leaf buildup on a metal roof is the death knell of even the best roofing material--the leaves hold moisture long after rain and/or snow and moisture means rust.


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you, I will add this to my list..


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2015)

Count your lucky stars! A pole barn! The hard part is already done! So jealous!

I have amassed the building materials, but now have to put it all up. I have used corrugated roofing galvanized steel that I'm going to use for the sides. Maybe you could haunt Craigslist? Lots of great finds there. I'm buying new roofing, but the used will work fine for the sides.


----------

